# Question About Amps Silver Refining



## dogboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi all first time poster long time reader. I have a question about refining Silver to 99.99 pure.

Built cell that holds 2 litters based on a recommendation of dissolving 4 troy ounces.

Running at around 3.5v but only seeing .65 amps. Out of the buck converter I am using.

It’s been running for almost 9 hrs and barely any silver is depositing on the stainless steel bowel.

Would you suggest any changes? I did add some copper in solution from the silver cement processing. I added a couple drops of nitric as well.

Only other thought is maybe the solution is too watered down?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 21, 2021)

From the post, the composition of liquid electrolyte is not clear


----------



## Palladium (Mar 22, 2021)

It takes about 72 hours to get to warmed up and purring real good!


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 22, 2021)

Based off what I read it looks like you electrolyte is at 62 grams per liter. I run my 2l cell at 150 grams per liter and i can push almost 2.5-5 amps at 3.5v depending on the size of my anode basket I’m using. I tend to run it at 1.15-1.4 amps after it gets going so I can get denser crystals. I see growth in a couple hours. Try upping the concentration in the electrolyte. Also filter material makes a difference. What are you using for anode filters?

But as palladium posted it typically takes a day to get it up and running.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 22, 2021)

He's using a real small bowl set up, from what i can gather, which means he's not going to have good current density until he builds some cathode area. Cathode is to small. Amount of silver deposited is in direct relationship to amps. 8 grams per amp/hr. Want more amps...... Get more cathode area from the jump or wait for a day of two and let the cell do it for you. Show us some pictures of what you are talking about. Could be other things also.

8 Grams per amp/hr X .65 amp = 5.2 Grams/hr deposited.
5.2 Gram/hr X 9 Hours = 46.8 Grams/Output total


----------



## dogboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you to all of you. Very helpful information it is a very small cathode. I’m basing my set up on streetips design.

It is also in the garage so the temperature makes sense it’s pretty cold up here so I will let it run at it’s own pace.


----------



## dogboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Gsracer said:


> Based off what I read it looks like you electrolyte is at 62 grams per liter. I run my 2l cell at 150 grams per liter and i can push almost 2.5-5 amps at 3.5v depending on the size of my anode basket I’m using. I tend to run it at 1.15-1.4 amps after it gets going so I can get denser crystals. I see growth in a couple hours. Try upping the concentration in the electrolyte. Also filter material makes a difference. What are you using for anode filters?
> 
> But as palladium posted it typically takes a day to get it up and running.



Using the shop vac filters streetips recommended. I think the size is the issue and it’s cold out too. I will give it a couple more days as palladium suggested it could take 72 hrs. If it doesn’t take off I will concentrated according to your recommendation.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 22, 2021)

dogboy said:


> Running at around 3.5v but only seeing .65 amps. Out of the buck converter I am using.



Per the underlined --- that right there IS his problem :!: 

A buck converter "steps down" DC voltage - (converts higher DC volts to lower DC volts) BUT - it also LIMITS amp out put

So - if - its stepping down from (say a 12 volt DC computer power supply to 3.5 DC volts) that is all fine & dandy because 3.5 volts is what we are looking for to run a cell

The problem (in his case) is the buck converter is also "limiting" his amp out put to .65 amps

The more cathode area you have (with a .65 amp "limit") the "less" per square inch current density he will have

With a stainless steel bowl as his cathode he is going to have next to nothing for "per square inch" current density at the cathode --- its going to take FOREVER to deposit silver on the cathode with that much cathode area when the amp "limit" is only .65 amps

He NEEDS to get a AC input to DC output "power supply" (with "at least" 10 amps output) or he is going to wait a loooooong time for silver to deposit on his cathode

Kurt


----------



## dogboy (Mar 22, 2021)

kurtak said:


> dogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Running at around 3.5v but only seeing .65 amps. Out of the buck converter I am using.
> ...



Hi you might be right I am using constant volts but the current is low. I think if I turn the knob on the current control I can get the cc to kick in but the volts drop down to 0? I think I might just order a real volt supply they are 80 bucks off Amazon


----------



## kurtak (Mar 23, 2021)

dogboy said:


> I think I might just order a real volt supply they are 80 bucks off Amazon



That is what you NEED to do

Just be sure the the power supply you get is able to "set" a current limit

If its a 10 amp out put supply you need to be able to "set" the amp output at 9.5 - 9.8 amps other wise you risk over heating the power supply (if the over draw the 10 amps) which can burn out the supply

some supplies allow for setting an amp limit - others do not & if they over draw they can burn out

Kurt


----------



## dogboy (Mar 23, 2021)

kurtak said:


> dogboy said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might just order a real volt supply they are 80 bucks off Amazon
> ...



Thanks I ordered the kungber 60v 10a model from Amazon

Kungber DC Power Supply Variable, 30V 10A Adjustable Switching Regulated DC Bench Linear Power Supply with 4-Digits LED Power Display 5V2A USB Output, Coarse and Fine Adjustments with Alligator Leads https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DJ1LP2Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_322DM61SS2K2YQ2RMT55

Do you think it will do the job?


----------

